# Partner says my semen is VERY salty. Diets that work



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

I would really like to get more oral lovin and my partner has indicated that I am very salty so I would like to make some changes that will actually work. I am sure some will say "just eat less salt" but I am really not sure where I could cut it from. I don't think I eat that much salt. 

I have read a lot of jibborish online so looking to hear from maybe some women that have experience here in differences in diet and taste. Also maybe some things to beware of or stay away from.

As well, I would really like to know how long it takes for food items to make a difference in the taste? 

I really want to make her experience better.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

no lie, drink pineapple juice and it will taste sweeter


----------



## Randy52 (Oct 15, 2011)

Pineapple and pineapple juice will definitely improve the taste (I always make it a point to let my wife know when I have eaten pineapple!!). Also, alcohol and foods like asparagus have a negative effect on the taste.


----------



## Maricha75 (May 8, 2012)

You know what's sad? My husband eats/drinks the things that are supposed to make it taste better, doesn't consume the things that give it a bad taste... and nine of it works for him. None. 
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

the real quandry is that zinc gives you good erections but makes the semen taste metallic


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Oh man, I was just about to head down and get zinc and selenium supplements. I think I was needing zinc for something else anyway though. Maybe I can get my partner to participate in some experimentation!!:smthumbup: You know, in the name of science. 

She said I am always super salty, like eating raw salt. I am not sure if my target is to eat stuff to make it "sweeter", or if there is a way to reduce the saltiness.


----------



## Almostrecovered (Jul 14, 2011)

salty sweet is good, chocolate covered pretzels are the bomb


----------



## ATC529R (Oct 31, 2012)

Almostrecovered said:


> salty sweet is good, chocolate covered pretzels are the bomb


maybe a pretzel and mustard on the nightstand?


----------



## bobsmith (Oct 15, 2012)

Good point!!! So why is pineapple the way to go? The amount of sugar in it? We make smoothies a LOT but the issue here is she likes to just spring these services on me and it seems I may need 12-24hrs to be "at my best". I am really not sure how to remedy this. We drink coffee at times. I drink whiskey 3-4x/week. I would happily not do that for a couple days to get "my reward".


----------



## 41362 (Dec 14, 2012)

Get any "crap" out of your diet... cut down on alcohol... and eat a ton of pineapple. A serving is 70 calories, and it's good for your joints... a double win if you're a runner


----------



## FeedbackLoop (Nov 16, 2012)

+1 on the pineapple


----------



## coupdegrace (Oct 15, 2012)

Stay away from Asparagus... Far, far away.

Is there anything you can do in your diet to dull that bleachy, chlorine smell from semen?


----------



## Maneo (Dec 4, 2012)

as others have said pineapple. as for salt, many of the prepared foods have a bunch of salt in them already so if you sprinkle on more, it is easy to get way more than you need.


----------



## MarriedTex (Sep 24, 2010)

Unfortunately no advice for me to give. Intervals between this type of taste test are measured in years in the MarriedTex household.


----------



## Stonewall (Jul 5, 2011)

You won't be able to do much about the salt. Our bodies are full of it and you will croak without it. But the pineapple routine does work.


----------



## ladybird (Jun 16, 2010)

Eat more fruit.. =)


----------



## VermisciousKnid (Dec 27, 2011)

Your partner may detect too much salt in everything if she is dehydrated. That could happen for various reasons. You could taste your own semen to see if you agree with her! I'm only half kidding about that.


----------



## oncehisangel (Oct 13, 2012)

less onion and garlic..loads of pineapple juice.

works


----------

